# Maybe I got a deal---Finally



## awJCKDup (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi all, ran into this little Dumore High speed (17,000 rpm), sensitive drill today, and thought I would take a chance on it. It did run, so a little haggling, I dropped 28 bucks and took it home. Needs a good cleaning, but I will probably do a complete redo, ----sandblast, paint, check brushes, bearings, re lube and polish. 












John


----------



## krv3000 (Aug 21, 2011)

A good by


----------



## mgbrv8 (Aug 21, 2011)

A very good Buy Thm:


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 21, 2011)

good bones 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Aug 21, 2011)

Outstanding!

Easy on the sandblast........

dave


----------



## Omnimill (Aug 21, 2011)

I reckon thats worth $27 of anyones money ... only joking  good buy, lets see some pictures once it's all cleaned up and painted!

Vic.


----------



## Mainer (Aug 21, 2011)

I'd encourage you to spend the bucks to get the correct precision replacement bearings.


----------



## awJCKDup (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, the refurbish will probably be a few weeks away, but pics will come. 
does anyone know if there was any special or machine specfic types of hold downs, vices, or clamps used on these machines?

John


----------



## Mosey (Aug 21, 2011)

When you get it done, treat it (and yourself) to a nice Albrecht J15 chuck. I'm envious. I just laid out about $200 for a Micromark variable speed drill, and added an Albrecht chuck. It has digital readout depth gage, and it is actually quite an excellent machine. I gave it a 2' precision ground vise. Enjoy.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Aug 21, 2011)

John- Great buy. I am envious.


Mosey- A 2 foot precision vise!!!! Wow that's some drill! 

-Bob


----------



## Mosey (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah, Bob, those 2 foot vises are rare! You should see it with a #80 drill.
Thanks for calling that to my attention.


----------



## awJCKDup (Aug 22, 2011)

Well I ended up having some time today so the Dumore got disassembled, cleaned. 






After a good cleaning I decided against sandblasting and a full redo, instead just scuff the paint and apply a new light top coat. Knobs and shinny things got a good cleaning in the lathe and a flat clearcoat.






I took the motor apart brushes were ok. cleaned the armature, top bearing was good, surprisingly the bottom bearing turned out to be an oillite bushing with a ball end and mounted in a spring mounting, cleaned and re oiled. Put it all back together and Vrooooom----success. Sorry no pics of motor apart. 

 John
Tomorrow reassembly, I hope.


----------



## awJCKDup (Aug 23, 2011)

Ended up with more time than I thought I was going to have. The little Dumore is done, couldn't find any wrinkle finish paint, so I got what I got. Ended up having an almost new Jacobs chuck so that went on.
















Good enough for my shop.

Thanks for looking 

John


----------



## mgbrv8 (Aug 23, 2011)

Great job and a nice addition ;D Thm:

David


----------



## mosedawg56 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow... I have one of these and didn't even know what it was. Mine is lacking the motor, but everything else is there. Can you show a close up of the end of the the motor that attaches to the bracket?

Pat


----------



## awJCKDup (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Pat, here's a pic of the motor, it just has a stud 3/8-24 that holds it to the stand---certainly wasn't what I was expecting when I tore it apart. The pics I've seen of later models looks different.






Hope you find or can make something.
John


----------



## mosedawg56 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks ever so much for posting that photo. It is as simple as I imagined it was. My first idea was to use the pieces to fabricate a sensitive tapping fixture. Seeing that motor makes that idea seem even more realisitic. I don't think I will luck into a motor like that in a thousand years. But the way my luck goes, I will find one shortly after making the tapping fixture. I guess as long as I don't destroy any of the original pieces, it won't make any difference.

Pat
Raytown, MO


----------



## Quasi (Oct 18, 2011)

here's mine;


----------

